# Want to adopt a pigeon?



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

I just wanted to remind anyone looking to adopt a pigeon in the US to check Petfinder.com as well as your local animal shelter. There are quite a few pigeons listed for adoption currently including some lovely fancy birds in several states. Also lots of doves. New birds get listed all the time so check back frequently. Sweetie the pigeon has been listed there a long time. I hope he gets a home soon 

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...on&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=11749


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for that reminder, Sasha.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

darn i dont know of any in arizona just checked the page of the arizona humane society but no pidgies.. i hope thats just because they're doing well


----------

